# Hair Color Help pleeease



## lauren006 (Jan 27, 2008)

So I just  moved out and  I don't have money to keep dying my roots for my blonde hair..so I decided I was guna try dyeing my hair darker.  I have always wanted to but never had the guts to do it.  I would like to know your guys' opinions on what shade of brown would look good with my skintone and also what's the best brand of hair dye I should use?


----------



## Babylard (Jan 27, 2008)

try a chocolate brown or an ashy brown.  i've never seen it go wrong on anyone with any skin colour.  you shouldn't be afraid to experiment.  you'd be pleasantly surprised how much of a change it can make!  i have naturally black hair and went blonde and its a nice change. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am also thinking of going back to dark heh

if your natural hair is dark (from the roots poking out, god i hate that!), you should look nothing but pretty in dark hair


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 27, 2008)

Dye it a shade or two lighter than your eyebrows.  In like a neutral brown.  I might avoid ashy brown because overtop of blonde it sometimes comes out green (and it made my friend cry because of that).


----------



## XShear (Jan 27, 2008)

I think a dark blonde would look great on you! It seems that your roots are that shade. But, if you want to go darker, make sure it's only a shade or two darker.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 27, 2008)

youd look great in a nice chocolate brown!

i always liked L'oreal feria (Havana Brown, French Roast) and Garnier Nutrisse (try Truffle or Chesnut).


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree with a chocolate brown. It would really make your eyes and skin look stunning!


----------



## lauren006 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks guys!  I think I will definitely go for a chocolate brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am just a little scared of dyeing my hair with a box from the drugstore but does it usually come out alright?  I would think it would be easier to dye hair darker from box color than to dye it lighter.  Do you think theres a chance my hair will turn a greenish color if I tried to dye it it chocolate brown??


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 27, 2008)

its definetly alot easier to darken your hair from a box than it is to lighten it.
it wont turn greenish as long as you stay away from ash tones. stick to golden or neutral


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 27, 2008)

i would try a chocolate brown. As for dye, I like garnier 100% color dyes and if you use that brand i would try the color 433
Also, I don't think it would turn ashy unless you buy a cool or ash toned dye. I dyed over my friends blonde hair with chocolate brown and it turned out fine


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Jan 27, 2008)

i think a dark chocolate would look awesome.

one bit of advice though (i went from blonde to brown at home once and it went terribly wrong). if you can afford to do it at a salon, do it!!!! 

otherwise, call the number on the box first, tell them you are blonde and going dark, they will probably get you to buy another box of red and use the pure dye as a filler (so the colour has something to grab on to). if you dont do this, chances are your hair will either turn green, or the colour will fade to a greyish weird shade within days. last thing, make sure you buy enough boxes to saturate your hair, i used to work as a cosmetics beauty adviser and sooo many girls would come in with long hair and only buy one box, then come in 2 hours later asking me what they could do since their hair wasnt covered evenly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck!!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 27, 2008)

If you are unliscenced, you have less of a dye choice.

Feria ia a good drugstore color, and so is L'Oreal Excellence (it is way better than Preference IMO) 

Long hair=2 boxes!

If you have acess the neutral henna (health food store) buy it and use it as a filler. Wash your hair, apply neutral henna (a half hour is good) wash out, then do your haircolor. It will take much better-not dark and burnt on the ends or too red or too green. Henna fills in the hair shaft. Damadged hair has a swollen   cuticle-the more damadge and unfilled it is the weirder your result will be if you do not fill it. Put cream or vaseline around your hairline so the color doesn't stain your skin. You don't want to look like you did it at home!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sally Beauty has some great dyes, it's a little more complicated though because you have to mix yourself


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 28, 2008)

There are a few new haircoloring books at Borders and Barnes and Nobles with mixology. Purchasing can be a little tricky because there are so many brands and types of peroxides these days.


----------



## lauren006 (Jan 31, 2008)

Soo I dyed my hair on sunday.  I had one of my friends do it for me.  We went to sally's and got some loreal hair dye in mocha.  This is how it turned out.  





Since my hair was so much lighter before everyone is telling me that it is going to fade super fast.  If it does how long before I can dye it again??


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 31, 2008)

oh my God, I hope you can keep this color because it's stunning on you.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 31, 2008)

I love your color!!! omgosh...it looks beautiful and you look sooo exotic! I think it's ok to redye 4-6 weeks but I'm not positive, hopefully someone else knows what's best


----------



## Kristal (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lauren006* 

 
_Soo I dyed my hair on sunday. I had one of my friends do it for me. We went to sally's and got some loreal hair dye in mocha. This is how it turned out. 





Since my hair was so much lighter before everyone is telling me that it is going to fade super fast. If it does how long before I can dye it again??_

 
Wow! that hair color looks great on you!

OT but If you don't mind me asking, what eyeshadow are you wearing?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 26, 2008)

Great hair color, and your skin is amazing too!  I also think it's four to six weeks before you can redye.  Darker colors aren't as damaging as lightening your hair, but you still don't want to overprocess.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 28, 2008)

The new hair color looks amazing on you.


----------



## lauren006 (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ohand kristal the eyeshaddow is cordoroy from mac


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 10, 2008)

OMG effing GORGEOUS! LOVE the new color on you!!


----------



## emmajane86 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi I love your hair colour! What loreal hairdye did you use? I know you said mocha but there a a fee diffrent ones. Please reply I have been wanting to get my hair this colour for a long time.


----------

